# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Cycloseris hexagonalis

## Julio Macieira

_Cycloseris hexagonalis_

----------


## Gil Miguel

Cor: Muito Variada

Dieta: Planktivoro, fotossintético e outras

Agressividade: 3

Dificuldade: 2

Iluminação : 3

Corrente: 3

Deve ser colocado no substrato.
__________________

----------

